# Small animal water dish questions



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

So my hedgehog Edwin seems to think it's a great idea to tip over his water dish every night.
Well I don't like having to clean his cage all the time because he's getting it wet so I started looking at other options.
There is disagreement about using your average hamster waterer because they can get their tongue stuck & they're a bad angle for a hedgie. So I was thinking that a mix between a dog waterer & a hamster bottle would work best (see pic's). Does anyone know where I could get something like this? & if not, any ideas on how to make myself one?
I want something that will be small & I can hook to the edge of the cage, but still has a bottle & a dish bottom.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think the bottom would be best since he is used to drinking out of a bowl. You can get them at any petstore, and walmart has them too. Have you tried using a ceramic dish? Those are heavier and are harder to tip over.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

A ceramic dish is a good idea, also there's those no-spill dog bowls that actually have like a double layer and a lip so when it tips, the water just goes in the other layer instead of the floor


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the water bottle though. He will figure it out. I think that would be easier to keep clean and keep water out of enclosure.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I do have a ceramic dish but it's pretty shallow and he walks all over it.
I'm really looking for something that will take up as little room as possible in his cage.
& don't really want to switch to a bottle because he's used to a bowl & I don't really want him to end up breaking a tooth on a bottle.
And the bottles are kinda noisy.
I was doing research & found these chicken water bottles, I may just have to get one & test it out 
I'm a little worried they may be too narrow though.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You could always try it. I would just put the dish on a platform so he has to prop himself up on it, but can't get into it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a little water dispenser for my Ball Python. I got it in the reptile section at Petco. I just checked on my Super Pet rabbit cage and removing one bar it would fit snugly through btween the corner and the upright wire and the bottle could be secured on the outside.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I actually just ordered one of the ones I was talking about today. Costed about $6 
I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

